
The Alameda Weehawken Burrito Tunnel (2007) - udkl
https://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda_weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm
======
walrus01
New career goal, burrito sommelier.

Previously, Burrito Bomber:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lqMRHwGsRA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lqMRHwGsRA)

------
rolltiide
I honestly would have been convinced if that hyperlink wasn't clickable

------
pzone
Still can't get a decent burrito in NYC.

Source: am a Brooklynite

